

Will Sri Lanka Ban Facebook? President Rajapaksa Calls it a ‘Disease’ - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/srilanka-ban-facebook-297/

======
jayadevan
It's terrible, the way politicians fear social media. On the flip side, there
have been real instances of panic spreading widely through the internet.

